# NEW SATC 2 official EXTENDED trailer.



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2010)

Yaaaay! There's an extended trailer out for SATC 2! If you hadn't already heard, an old favourite pops up in the second film. Enjoy!! 

Sex and the City 2 - OFFICIAL extended trailer! Eeeek! |Vex in the City


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 9, 2010)

Woot!! Thanks for sharing! I cannot wait until it comes out!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not so sure about the SATC follow up movie. I feel like they pretty much wrapped up the story in the first film. Even so the film was nowhere as good as the show itself.

I guess I'll wait and read the reviews before I pay to watch it


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll probably see it just because it looks like a cute entertaining movie - but then Im not really as invested in the storyline as lots of people are lol.  I can see the crazy lineups already - last time I went on opening night and the lines were full of women dressed in mini skirts and stilettos lol.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 13, 2010)

If this doesn't get released here in Okinawa the same day as in the states - I think I may seriously DIE.  I CANNOT wait to see this!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm super excited for this bad boy!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm super excited for this bad boy!!!!_

 
Me too!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Can't wait to watch this movie!


----------

